# Dresden Files Pilot



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I just saw somewhere else that the unaired 2 hour pilot "Storm Front" will air this Saturday Morning 3/8 starting at 2 am CST. There was a hour version of this, but the two hour version was never shown.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

It looks like "Storm Front" is on the 2nd DVD of the set. They are in my Netflix queue to be watched.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Cool. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Trent Bates said:


> It looks like "Storm Front" is on the 2nd DVD of the set. They are in my Netflix queue to be watched.


I don't see it on NetFlix. Can you give a link?


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_Dr...222336&lnkctr=srchrd-sr&strkid=1581538884_0_0

That might work.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry. Stupid me. You did say "of the set". I was looking for a standalone dvd. I added those to my list. Can't wait to get them. 

Hate it that the show was canceled.

Thanks


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Trent Bates said:


> It looks like "Storm Front" is on the 2nd DVD of the set. They are in my Netflix queue to be watched.


It only the one hr version, because Scif Channel would not let Liongate put it on the DVD. Now that Scif Channel is showing the two hr version of Storm Front, we may see a DVD release.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

cditty said:


> Sorry. Stupid me. You did say "of the set". I was looking for a standalone dvd. I added those to my list. Can't wait to get them.
> 
> Hate it that the show was canceled.
> 
> Thanks


Same here. Read the books by Jim Butcher, their much better then the show.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Johncv said:


> It only the one hr version, because Scif Channel would not let Liongate put it on the DVD. Now that Scif Channel is showing the two hr version of Storm Front, we may see a DVD release.


Good to know!


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

I just looked and it is there. Sci Fi - 2:00am - 4:00am


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

cditty said:


> I just looked and it is there. Sci Fi - 2:00am - 4:00am


Whenever it come on, remember to pad the ending by 2 minutes.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone who is really into the Dresden Files please join the fans at Dresden City at:

http://dresdencity.org/


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I noticed that Dresden Files was in my suggestions list and since I had watched every episode, I ignored it. DRAT!


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

The two hour version is certainly more true to the source material.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Darn it, my Wishlist, did not pick it up.... I wish they would re-air it!


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> Darn it, my Wishlist, did not pick it up.... I wish they would re-air it!


My Wishlist found it under Paul Blackthorn. How was your list setup. Another trend has found many bugs with the wishlist search under 9.1.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just had one set-up for "dresden" hoping for a return of the show....it failed.

I have turned "suggestions" off... I don't watch the, anymore, anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hercules67 said:


> I just had one set-up for "dresden" hoping for a return of the show....it failed.


Is it FRO?

Because the Guide Data thought this was the Storm Front episode that ran already (i.e., 108).


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

No, it wasn't FRO. It was capture ANYTHING "dresden" period.

I am not sure at this point, how that "wish list" should have been worded in order to have worked with that episode.


----------

